# Why has my Sony PS3 headset got a red ring?



## starfish (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok, just charged it all up, seemed ok to go, yet i cant get it to pair with my PS3. Its got a big red ring on. Tried to pair it with USB & without USB but not happening.
Currently its still got a big red ring, any help appreciated.


----------



## _pH_ (Mar 19, 2009)

your willy's too big?


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2009)

Bad news I'm, afraid: it's the 'ring of death' which means your machine is fucked. You need to return it.

Info:
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Forty-Per-Cent-of-the-40GB-PS3-Consoles-Malfunctioning-70275.shtml
Hitler version:


----------



## starfish (Mar 19, 2009)

OI DEAF PEOPLE, I SAID PS3 NOT SHITTY XBOX.(no offence ed)

Anywise, consoles ok just headsets not playing ball. Love the clips though.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2009)

You've been getting too jiggy with your machine. That's why it's got a red ring.


----------



## starfish (Mar 19, 2009)

Well it was my birthday. 

& ill save my red ring for another thread in another forum thankyou.

Does itcha bit though, what cream do you use?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 19, 2009)

ahh soz cthere i was watching a flum... it's just not paired propperly is it the socom headset ?


----------



## starfish (Mar 19, 2009)

No, its the official Sony one, currently sitting in its docking thingy still with a red ring.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 19, 2009)

starfish said:


> No, its the official Sony one, currently sitting in its docking thingy still with a red ring.



have you paired it up with your station?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 19, 2009)

this one?


----------



## starfish (Mar 19, 2009)

^^

Yes


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 19, 2009)

the socom one...

is this the type of problem you are having?

http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/genmessage.php?board=939539&topic=45991016


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 19, 2009)

here your answer 

http://uk.gamespot.com/pages/forums/show_msgs.php?topic_id=26640085


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2009)

Lube.


----------



## starfish (Mar 19, 2009)

editor said:


> Lube.



You do know you are really not helping here. 

Am trying to try garfs links fix.


----------



## starfish (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmm, nothing really happening with it. Will try again in morning.
Cheers garf.

Ed


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2009)

starfish said:


> You do know you are really not helping here.
> 
> Am trying to try garfs links fix.


Sorry. I came in all wrong and am trying to bluff my way out by acting like an idiot.

I hope you get it fixed.


----------



## starfish (Mar 19, 2009)

editor said:


> Sorry. I came in all wrong and am trying to bluff my way out by acting like an idiot.
> 
> I hope you get it fixed.



Dont you always.
Thats why we love you.

Cheers, i will, eventually.


----------



## pk (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## starfish (Mar 19, 2009)

Thx pk, as helpful as a


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll be online this eve we'll try sorting it then yeah we can use the chat function on the station


----------



## starfish (Mar 19, 2009)

Hoofuckingray, its working, maybe was just a bit dense last night.

Just played COD ModWar & got my arse right royally kicked by a bunch of 15 year olds but at least they were polite about it.

Will probably be on later tonight if up for  bit of Fifa or COD.

Cheers


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 19, 2009)

get killzone it knocks cod into a cocked hat...

but yeah should be about for some COD later...

hate football games sorry i must be one of about 6 people who does....


----------



## Erich Zann (Mar 31, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> get killzone it knocks cod into a cocked hat...
> 
> but yeah should be about for some COD later...
> 
> hate football games sorry i must be one of about 6 people who does....



First post for about two years. But yeah Killzone is the best online game you can play......er, how does it go now.....imho


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 31, 2009)

If KZ is better than CoD MW it must be fucking mind blowing because MW is excellent online!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 31, 2009)

better graphically, massive numbers of players online at one time (upto 32 each side - means you can have sensible squads which have defined duties, demo, sniper, defence, medic etc) and allows your clan to go against other clans (like raids in warcraft) which is always fun...

plus it pretty much is as stable an online gaming experince as i have witnessed on a console....

anyone bought the COD MW map packs yet?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 31, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> better graphically, massive numbers of players online at one time (upto 32 each side - means you can have sensible squads which have defined duties, demo, sniper, defence, medic etc) and allows your clan to go against other clans (like raids in warcraft) which is always fun...
> 
> plus it pretty much is as stable an online gaming experince as i have witnessed on a console....
> 
> anyone bought the COD MW map packs yet?



Graphics really don't matter that much when you're flying about killing people! Definable roles? Well I don't miss them, people tend to naturally pick certain weapons and play to a role anyway I find (especially if you're playing with friends). Not sure what you mean be stable...as for number you get up to 18 and to be frank I'm not sure I care about an extra 14 people tbh. 18 is fine for me.

I've got all the maps, no idea if everyone else has. You got a 360?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 1, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Graphics really don't matter that much when you're flying about killing people! Definable roles? Well I don't miss them, people tend to naturally pick certain weapons and play to a role anyway I find (especially if you're playing with friends). Not sure what you mean be stable...as for number you get up to 18 and to be frank I'm not sure I care about an extra 14 people tbh. 18 is fine for me.
> 
> I've got all the maps, no idea if everyone else has. You got a 360?


i have everything  cos i'm a fat greedy fucker you knows this...


----------



## starfish (Apr 5, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> anyone bought the COD MW map packs yet?



Got the maps free with the game that Kid Eternity linked on another thread. Dont know what they do or whether ive used them yet though.


----------

